

Swiftype launches WordPress Plugin and improved Tumblr support - mriley
http://swiftype.com/blog/swiftype-wordpress-plugin-and-improved-tumblr-support.html

======
squarecog
Relevant auto-complete out of the box is a killer feature. Feels and works so
much better than the Tumblr defaults, at least based on the reference
implementations. Nice job @swiftype.

